# "Disque illisible par cet ordinateur"



## wisco (22 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

Le MBP d'un ami a rendu l'âme (selon un réparateur agréé apple c'est la CM), avant de l'envoyer en réparation il souhaite récupérer certaines données de son DD au cas où.

J'ai donc démonté son Disque et je l'ai branché sur mon MBP avec un adaptateur SATA/USB (qui fonctionne avec tout mes DD) mais une fois branché un message apparait *"Le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur"*, je suis donc allé dans l'utilitaire de disque le disque est reconnu mais *ne peut être monté (ni analysé / réparé)* la (seule) partition est grisée (disk1s1).

Je ne pense donc pas qu'il soit mort puisqu'il est reconnu par mon mac.
*Le MBP de mon pote était sous Mavericks, c'est un MBP Unibody de 2013 (ou 2014), moi je suis sous 10.6.8 (SL) avec un MBP de 2011.*

J'ai fait une recherche mais aucun topic ne correspond à mon problème ou alors je n'ai pas utilisé les bons mots clé x)

Quel est le problème ? Et donc avez vous une solution ?

Merci d'avance,
Cordialement, Wisco.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Août 2015)

Salut

Le disque ne serait pas crypté via Filevault par hasard?

@+


----------



## wisco (22 Août 2015)

Alors là aucune idée (et mon pote ne dois pas savoir) vu que son mac est dead comment savoir ?

*EDIT : *Si je mets son DD à la place du mien, j'accederai a son contenu ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Août 2015)

Non.
Il faudrait tenter de le monter sur un mac ayant un système récent. Yosemite par exemple.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2015)

Salut *wisco*.

Le HDD de ton ami connecté à ton Mac en externe, va dans ta session de «Snow Léopard» à : _Applications/Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal» --> dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche, saisis :


```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> en retour de commande, tu vois s'afficher le tableau des disques physiques actuellement attachés à ton Mac (en interne comme en externe), avec leur partitionnement logique. Ne t'intéresse pas au : disk0 et à son partitionnement, car il s'agit du disque dur interne de ton Mac. Focalise-toi sur le : disk1 et son partitionnement, car il s'agit (si aucun autre device n'est attaché à ton Mac) du disque dur de ton pote en position externe. Plusieurs cas sont prévisibles :

- a) si jamais tu vois, après la rubrique : EFI 209,7 MB disk1s1, mentionnés en 2è position de partitionnement :


```
Apple_CoreStorage Incompatible Format disk1s2
Apple_Boot Boot OS X disk1s3
```
 alors c'est que la partition-Système (/dev/disk1s2) du disque dur en position externe supporte un format CoreStorage qui n'a été créé qu'à partir de l'OS «Lion 10.7» et qui n'est pas reconnu par l'OS antérieur «Snow Léopard», avec sur une petite partition suivante (/dev/disk1s3) le "driver" (pilote) en charge du montage du Volume Logique dépendant de ce format CoreStorage et que ton Système «Snow Léopard» est incapable de prendre en charge --> dans ce cas de figure, à moins que tu n'installes «Yosemite 10.10» (en téléchargeant son installateur depuis l'AppStore) sur le volume d'un DDE USB attaché à ton Mac et que tu ne re-démarres dessus, jamais tu ne pourras monter le volume /dev/disk1s2 du HDD de ton pote supportant un format CoreStorage (si tu remplaces ton HDD par celui de ton pote, au cas où le HDD du pote est planté, tu ne démarreras pas dessus ; par contre, si tu démarres sur un Système «Yosemite» valide et que le HDD du pote soit planté comme Système démarrable, cela n'empêche pas que sa partition-Système ne puisse monter comme un volume de stockage - si le HDD du pote s'avérait planté, ce serait peut-être la cause du blocage de son Mac sans que la Carte-Mère n'ait rien...)

Si c'était le cas de figure ci-dessus, lorsque tu démarres ton Mac avec un tel disque dur attaché en externe, à l'ouverture de session tu devrais voir affiché le message suivant :

*Pour utiliser ce disque, branchez-le à un Mac exécutant Mac OS X 10.7 ou ultérieur.*
_Le disque utilise un format illisible par votre Mac. Tous vos fichiers et données sont toujours sur ce disque._​[NB. Ce format spécial, si c'était le cas, aurait pu être la conséquence, sous «Mavericks 10.9», d'une décision de l'utilisateur de chiffrer le volume de son OS par «FileVault-2». En effet, cette technologie recourt à un autre protocole que celui de «FileVault-1» connu sous «Snow Léopard», et qui consiste celui-là à instaurer justement un format CoreStorage préalable sur la partition du volume à chiffrer. C'est ce à quoi faisait allusion le message #2 de *Jean* ]

--------------------​
- b) si, par contre, tu ne voyais mentionné, concernant le disque externe disk1, que la seule rubrique de partitionnement :


```
EFI   209,7 MB  disk1s1
```

sans aucune mention d'un disk1s2, alors ça voudrait dire que la partition-Système disk1s2 a été "supprimée" du partitionnement actuel pour être virée au statut de "Free Space" ("espace libre") --> autant dire, dans ce cas de figure, que le système de fichiers correspondant a été supprimé et qu'aucun volume ne peut-être monté. Seul un logiciel de récupération de données par scan des blocs du disque pourrait faire quelque chose...

--------------------​


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Août 2015)

Salut @wisco et @macomaniac 

Ce qu'il faudrait peut être tenter, le DD de ton pote monté en USB, de démarrer dessus (appuie sur la touche Alt lors du boot)

@+


----------



## wisco (23 Août 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde, merci pour vos réponses !

@macomaniac : Je vais essayer ça merci  (Son mac ne démarre plus du tout même pas un sursaut si c'était le DD il s'allumerait quand même non ?)

@jeanjd63 : J'ai essayé de booter dessus mais il n'est pas monté au démarrage (ni après d'ailleurs)

EDIT : @macomaniac j'ai ça :

```
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                       0xEE                         500.1 GB   disk1s1
```


----------



## enekopac64 (5 Novembre 2015)

wisco a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Le MBP d'un ami a rendu l'âme (selon un réparateur agréé apple c'est la CM), avant de l'envoyer en réparation il souhaite récupérer certaines données de son DD au cas où.
> 
> ...




Je viens d'acheter le WD Eléments 1To et j'ai le même soucis que WISCO, je suis sous El Capitan....
L'ordinateur ne le reconnait pas dans Finder mais je le retrouve dans l'utilitaire de disque et il ne se lance pas....


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Novembre 2015)

Que te renvoie un :
*diskutil list*


----------



## enekopac64 (5 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Que te renvoie un :
> *diskutil list*


????


----------



## enekopac64 (5 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Que te renvoie un :
> *diskutil list*


Ca se trouve ou?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Novembre 2015)

Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal
Puis tu tapes la commande et tu donnes les retours.


----------



## misstikali (10 Avril 2016)

Bonjour @jeanjd63
Je me permets de poster sur ce fil car mon problème est similaire. Disque dur externe Toshiba 1TB illisible sur toutes mes appareils mac et pc. Il semblerait que tout ce soit effacé... J'ai lancé la commande diskutil de mon Imac sous Yosemite et voici les lignes d'infos concernant le DD. Dois-je comprendre que c'est mort et qu'il ne me reste plus qu'à formater et passer sur 1TB de travail?!
Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Avril 2016)

misstikali a dit:


> Bonjour @jeanjd63
> Je me permets de poster sur ce fil car mon problème est similaire. Disque dur externe Toshiba 1TB illisible sur toutes mes appareils mac et pc. Il semblerait que tout ce soit effacé... J'ai lancé la commande diskutil de mon Imac sous Yosemite et voici les lignes d'infos concernant le DD. Dois-je comprendre que c'est mort et qu'il ne me reste plus qu'à formater et passer sur 1TB de travail?!
> Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.


Pas sur. 
Il faudrait essayer avec un logiciel de récupération des données. Stellar data recovery par exemple. 
Quel était le format de ce disque ? Tenter une réparation via Windows peut aussi être efficace.


----------



## misstikali (14 Avril 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pas sur.
> Il faudrait essayer avec un logiciel de récupération des données. Stellar data recovery par exemple.
> Quel était le format de ce disque ? Tenter une réparation via Windows peut aussi être efficace.


Bonjour, merci pour votre réponse. Je garde espoir alors!
Pour le format, je ne me rappelle plus, mais il me semble FAT32... je ne suis pas sûre du tout étant donné que je m'en suis toujours servi sur mac...
Je vais d'abord chercher le logiciel de récup dont vous parlez car pas de PC à la maison.

Edit:
Voilà, la version gratuite a scanné le bidule et trouvé tous mes fichiers!!!! Pour les récupérer, il faut acquérir la version payante... à moins qu'il existe une autre solution?...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Avril 2016)

misstikali a dit:


> Bonjour, merci pour votre réponse. Je garde espoir alors!
> Pour le format, je ne me rappelle plus, mais il me semble FAT32... je ne suis pas sûre du tout étant donné que je m'en suis toujours servi sur mac...
> Je vais d'abord chercher le logiciel de récup dont vous parlez car pas de PC à la maison.
> 
> ...


Il y a peut être testdisk qui lui est gratuit mais pas très convivial. Sinon il faut passer à la caisse.


----------



## misstikali (17 Avril 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Il y a peut être testdisk qui lui est gratuit mais pas très convivial. Sinon il faut passer à la caisse.



Merci @jeanjd63!!
J'ai téléchargé l'app et trouvé un tuto, je prendrai bien le temps de faire la manip histoire de ne pas tout effacer dans la foulée. 
Je vous fais un retour bientôt...


----------

